# Rochester Ny



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

# Today: Snow flurries and snow showers. High 28F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 40%. Snow accumulating 1 to 2 inches.

# Tonight: Snow showers early will become steadier snow overnight. Low around 15F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches. Heavier amounts in favored snowbelt locales.

# Tomorrow: Snow showers early will become steadier snow in the afternoon. High 17F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph. Snow accumulating 5 to 8 inches. Heavier amounts in persistent snow bands.

# Tomorrow night: Cloudy with snow. Low 8F. Winds NW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Significant snow accumulation possible.

I have so far plowed 3 times real light snow..It will be fun if forecast is accurate,,,,FINALLY


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

diehrd;357872 said:


> I have so far plowed 3 times real light snow..It will be fun if forecast is accurate,,,,FINALLY


I've done my residentials 6 times -most were 2" plows though. I did them because I have a small route and its real tight to my house, I was already out doing my commercials and because we have been in the 20's this January I didn't want all those little accumulations turning to ice and building up.

my commercials I have been to 14 times so far, (I have a good contract that allows me to salt if the temps are below 32* and its has snowed).

I have to say the weather forecasts this year have been pretty bad, like yesterday they said a few flurries and it ends up putting 4" down!


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good! I have had plowable snow in my driveway for the past 3 or 4 days. although we do get alot of drifiting. I can't wait for some more snow to push around.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Ya my contracts are pure home owners and I trigger at 3 inches..SO I am looking forward to more snow, last year with the pre pays was big for me,,But this year I am down on clients because we had so little snow/

So hope fully we will get at least 15 trips in this season,,that will most likely get people to go back to yearly contracts ! !


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Forecasts around here this year are terrible. Hopefully ,sooner rather than later we will get one that is accurate.

I have the 3" trigger for my resis too but have gone out looking for the drifts. Actually found some too!!!


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL drift rider . . . I never tried that...Seams like something to do for fun though .:bluebounc


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Boredom makes you do funny things.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We ended up with 5-6 yesterday of all during business hrs. Had to fight cars all day.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Hate plowing during the day!! People are jerks while you are trying to earn a buck.payup Nite plowing is the best!!

Feel for ya' grandview!!


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

We got 6 to 8"+ in Clarence. 5-6 in Amherst. Plowed everything twice, because what we plowed from 11am-2pm had another 3-5 in it, plus all the commercials were packed with cars. Whats worse during a day run, moron people or school buses ? I HATE DAY RUNS. 
BTW the new Salt Dogg is awesome.

Keith


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I've gone out 5 times so far. Thurs & Fri should be fun!


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

seams the weather changed again LMAO...We had enough sun today to get a tan ha ha ha ha,,

And these people who forecast weather with scientific tools made by experts are from the same group who can say for positive we meager humans are causing the planet to warm up 


Boy it is like selling sand to an Arab or dirt to a homeless person I just cant take it ! ! ! !


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Earthscapes*

Hey Keith,

I am officially jealous.

Karl


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Plowed again today. Tomorrow will be my fourth day in a row.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Ya in spite of changing forecasts I have gotten in some fun plowing..Today at 4 am was a riot I love early morning plowing it is like off roading in plain site


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

About time we got something decent!!! Looking good for tonight too!! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Pearcelawn;358835 said:


> Looking good for tonight too!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


nope, got squat last night, its 8am and its just now getting close to 2 1/2- not exactly what they called for.

Mixed in some calcium with my rock salt last night 4* when I was plowing.

Toro started up on first pull, :bluebounc


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

We got about 8" on Wednesday night, and 4" last night in Palmyra. I was able to make 2 runs, and I'm sure I'll be making another run tonight. No problems with the new plow, or the little truck. I'm surprised at how well I can stack with this thing. she can build some nice piles for such a small truck.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Ya i am in 14616 we have About 3 inches..Close enough I am warming up truck,mirrors and seats as I type  Just want to avoid heavy traffic so I will be out by 8:30


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Karl, don't be jealous, you'll get it. 
Looked liked you guys got some yesterday and maybe this morning ? 
They keep calling for 1-3, but we've only got a 1/2". Just enough to salt

Good luck and be careful

Keith


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

You are right. Yesterday in Webster, it was a foot deep on the roads. Just off the lake enough to get slammed. It was brushing the bottom of my little truck as I drove down the road!!

By the way, the Ranger was awesome!! Stacked some spots 5.5 or 6 feet high!!

Not jealous anymore!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm starting to build some good snow ramps in one of my lots, and the gravel plows like pavement now. 

Managed to get some skiing in at Holiday Valley couple days ago, that was fun.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Karl,
Thats great. How do you like the down pressure ? 
I used to run a 9' Sno-way Vee plow, but replacement parts were so expensive I had to switch. I do miss the down pressure.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Keith,

Love it!! With a total of 41 resis now it certainly comes in handy. Except for one small problem with two bolts on the frame that keep coming loose,I am very happy with the Sno Way.
I used to have an older Chevy 1/2 ton with a Meyer's on it and I really don't miss it at all this year. Thought when I got into some deeper stuff the smaller ride would be too little power and weight. The snow being so deep was a total surprise,I live about 5 miles from where the deeper stuff was and I only had 3" in my driveway.
So far I like this truck/plow as much or more than the bigger setup. It is certainly more comfortable!!
The down pressure makes up for the weight and the engine on this truck is very strong.
Looking forward to more sleepless nights!!payup


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Pearcelawn - How long does it take you to do your route? How many miles from start to finish?


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Start to finish mileage is about 35. As the crow flies I get about ten miles from my house. It takes about 3 to 3.5 hours total with the commercials mixed in.

I drive the ten mile distance because they are lawn customers as well. I do have a couple of good groups of 5 that help with the time. 

I also get out of the truck and shovel in front of the garages at a couple because the are very old and have to be able to get nurses in around the clock. It all adds a bit to the time.

Not to bad for me.I am happy with it.

How about yourself?


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Pearcelawn - I think that's good timing and mileage. I only took 25 customers this year. My round trip mileage is 37. It takes me 4 hours but I go slow (don't want to beat on the new truck LOL). I only planned on 3 hours but it's not happening. I will try to tighten up the route next year but probably stay with 25 or less customers. I'm just doing it to make some extra $ during the off season. My customers have been asking me to plow for them for many years, so I finally got off the couch this year and did it.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow you guys travel..My furthest client is 2.1 Miles from my home,,,I do 20 this year and round trip is 60 minutes...

Oh ya i forgot this 1  I do an old old woman of Mt read and Jay street she has been a client for years,,And that adds 25 minutes to my run.Any of you guys plow that area ? Because next season i am going to bow out and not make that trip. I use to have several right by her but sadly most all have died off or been put in nursing homes. So either I drop her or I pick up 5 to 10 more clients close to her .

It takes 60 minutes to do 19 and 25minutes to do 1 not a good business deal LOL...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

diehrd;359660 said:


> ....It takes 60 minutes to do 19 and 25minutes to do 1 not a good business deal LOL...


Man thats just a tease, 60 minutes and your done, the truck probably doesn't even warm up My route is 2 1/2 hours, nice circle from lake ave to st. paul back to lake ave to ridgeway to north ave to stone rd. 2 good commercial and 10 resi's. One of my residentials has a long and steeply angled drive that I have to salt and snowblow part or my truck will end up in a ditch, that one takes me 15 minutes:angry: , but my commercial I do just after that is 58,000sqft but no salt or shoveling and I bang that sucker out in 33 minutes

How about the lack of warning regarding the freezing rain this morning, that pissed me off when I went outside at 9am this morning to see the truck covered in 1/8" of ice. I quickly went to my commercial that I salt and luckely the Calcium/Soduim mix I put on yesterday made the parking lot a big slushy. So I plowed the slush and added some salt.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

hey grnmtn, have you been enjoying the snow lately? We must have gotten about 7-9 inches in webster. Massive piles in parking lots and culd-a-sacs. not sure is i spelt that right


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Newdude

I have a few in Webster and I loved being able to pile it up!! As I was running down some of the side streets the snow was brushing the running boards on the Ranger.

Good fun!!!

Karl


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Newdude;359820 said:


> hey grnmtn, have you been enjoying the snow lately? We must have gotten about 7-9 inches in webster. Massive piles in parking lots and culd-a-sacs. not sure is i spelt that right


The snow is great, I love winter. Just getting a bit tired of getting up at 3 every night and going to bed at 11.

I finally got to invoice, money is always nice (on my prepaids, they are now past the initial allotment) so if we have a good february/march than I might even be able to buy some toys for summer


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I just billed my salting for Jan. 16 times this month . That paid for my 40 tons of salt, the new Salt Dogg and I have some left over to put towards a new lcd tv .

I just love 1" snowfalls and ice.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

diehrd;357872 said:


> # Today: Snow flurries and snow showers. High 28F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 40%. Snow accumulating 1 to 2 inches.
> 
> # Tonight: Snow showers early will become steadier snow overnight. Low around 15F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches. Heavier amounts in favored snowbelt locales.
> 
> ...


Man, I wish we had a forecast like that down here in Northern, NJ...looks like the snow storm we were supposed to have tonight-tomorrow is a bust:crying:

I WANT SNOW!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Any snow headed your way we've hit most of the day with snow and wind and cold.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Good to hear!! Good luck and stay warm!!!


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

man 60 minutes. dang my route for each truck is about 7 hours and 65 to 70 miles. thats with three large parking lots and 9 small 5000 to 10000 sqf parking lots and then 75 res for my truck and 80 for my other truck. my biggest parking lot is 4 acres and then i have on that is almost 3 acres and one that is 1 3/4 acres. Man for only 20 contracts i wouldnt even plow. espically if they are all res. I would be broke by now. that dosnt even cover INS, and fuel and plow. Next season im going to get a thrid truck and each truck will do at least 100 res. and i got some big commericals all set up for next year already.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Ya but I collect almost 4 k .. If I do 30 trips I make what 125 an hour ? I only plow for 2 reasons,,every 3 years i get a diff truck plowing pays for it in cash,,AND I own a roofing company i close in December till April


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Mine pays for at least 1 new piece of lawnmowing equipment every year ,cash. I also send the wife to Alabama to visit her family every year.

The peace and quiet from that alone is worth it!!!! LOL


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Pearcelawn;367284 said:


> Mine pays for at least 1 new piece of lawnmowing equipment every year ,cash. I also send the wife to Alabama to visit her family every year.
> 
> The peace and quiet from that alone is worth it!!!! LOL


I'll drink to that    
I send the wife and kids to Myrtle Beach every spring for 10 days. It always seems to fall on our spring startup week


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

idk to each thier own but if i cant make 60k+ in plowing its not worth it to me. Hopeing but next fall ill have two more trucks up to plow and a few bobcats and payloaders. All will happen if i get that nursing home and cottage, it will be new trucks if that deal goes threw


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Ya I agree if u use plowing for a hunk of income go for it,,But my roofing does me well enough that untill i started to plow I would just take 3 months off..So it is not about income really for my self..

And usually I get 30 clients 19 is the smallest # I have had in years,,Some died off others decided to go per trip which I avoid doing..


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Kosty, go for it man!!!

I have been a solo op for the whole ten years I have been out ther. After being laid off from a job after 12 years before this, no one, not even an employee who wants to call in or whatever is going to decide my fate.

I will keep the small size and personalized service I have now. Comfortable where I am, make a good living for the wife and kids. I still have my first customer and about 85 % of my first year people. I like it like that.

I will leave the big stuff for the ambitious guys like you!!!


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, now we know who is buying the beer when we get together = Kosty.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL!! Is he picking up the tab for the wings too!!!

Kosty is gonna be rich and retire to the Bahamas!!


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

well im not rich but i wanna run a bussiness like a bussiness and if it dosnt make money i rather not do it. 
Im heading to oswego right now, With a buddy of mine just to make extra cash. I also sub for him when ever i can squeeze it in. To me its how much money is in the bank. Not what is in the book. I personally cant see plowing less then 100 driveways and at least a hand full of Mid-Size commericals, If ur a solo operator If u do the math 100 drives @ 200 each. plus if u have ten commericals that pay 65 a push @ 25 push per seasons thats 36000 a season. Plus if u can salt a those lots thier even more income. I didnt meet my goal this year but i will next year. I just think for me to get up everymorning and go plowing i should make at least 1500 to 2000 for the trip. Also u have to have a tighter route and more on one street. i do 27 drive ways in 88 minutes in fairport which start in east rochester and finish on garsney road. I have one street in brighton where i have 15 house which take me 30 minutes any day except friday bc of trash day and every idot puts thier trash can in the middle of the driveway. To each thier own but i just cant see getting up everymorning for anything less. Plowing Ins is expensive, Adv is insane, and Maint on equipment


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

ya but you and i have 1 huge difference..I own a company that I manage hands off,I make a great income for 9 months and I work 2 to 4 hour days for those 9 months..The other 3 months I close down by choice.

My plowing is about passing time not income per say , what I do make i stuff away to buy a truck every few years..And if I did not plow I would still get a truck but what is the point of having a truck and not getting it to pay for it self ? ? 

Sorta like an employee , Why have one if you cant make it pay for itself and then some..

Oh and lastly after all the logic...It helps me not get bored ! ! !


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

diehrd;368458 said:


> ... lastly after all the logic...It helps me not get bored ! ! !


I thought December was going to kill me. Glad we don't live in Jersey.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

O.K. Guys ... Is everyone gassed up and geared up for a little burst on Tues. Wed.?

I am ready and waiting!!!


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Low Pressure Will Move From The Lower Ohio Valley To The Mid
Atlantic States Tuesday And Then On Off The New England Coast
Wednesday. A Large Area Of Heavy Snow Will Accompany The Storm And
Affect Our Region Late Tuesday Into Wednesday.

Snow Will Overspread The Region Near Sunset Tuesday And Become Heavy
At Times During The Evening And Overnight. The Snow Will Continue
Into Wednesday Morning And Then Taper Off From West To East During
The Midday And Afternoon Hours. Snowfall Totals Will Range From 8 To
12 Inches Across The Buffalo Niagara Region To 12 To 18 Inches From
Rochester And The Genesee Valley East Into The Finger Lakes Region.
Winds Will Be Moderate Tuesday Night But Increase From The North
Wednesday And Result In Extensive Blowing Snow.


Ya Ya Ya


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Diehrd- C'mon now,you know the weather people have benn right all along this year!!! LOL


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Ur right, count on 4-6 *FEET*


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Yea, and Santa is real,and the Easter bunny, and the Tooth Fairy!! LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like you guys are going to get more than us,and they have us at 8-18"


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking that way!!! Gonna go out and push the old stuff back and get ready.

Keep warm over there!!!


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm getting the plow ready now. My work has already decided they will be closed tommorow. I ready to push some snow.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

*Rochester area guys*

Just wanted to see if I could get this Rochester area weather discussion started again. I think it's cool to see people talking about streets and places we're familiar with.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

busy enough Dec I had to have snow removal done at one of my lots. But it looks like the trucks going to be sitting for a while now.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Gives us some time to look over the trucks to be sure every thing is set to go at next snow. Yeah, a few of my piles have gotten a bit big too, and mine are just resi's.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Well at least this season we have gottin in some pushing , I have been out 6 trips which is good >


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello all!!! I have 5 or 6 trips in too so I am ahead of last year. Looks like we will all be down for a bit. O.K. by me because I am 100% contracts.

Good luck to all of you!!

Maybe we need to set up a coffee time for the Rochester guys,


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

ya we should get together and grab some Java at a d and d or starbucks !~!~!~!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Name the time and place, I'm in! We could change it up a little too


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

AbsoluteH&L;468795 said:


> Name the time and place, I'm in! We could change it up a little too


Maybe some Friday or Sat night for wings and beers? Sounds good to me!!

After the first since it is looking to be slow for a while. Anyone have a weekend that they CANNOT attend?


----------



## Illini (Dec 25, 2007)

the weatherman in upstate NY have been yacking about snow and ice but nothing is happening.:realmad:


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like 30 to me!!!


----------

